# Mike Pihls saw?



## AOD (May 19, 2009)

Did anyone see Mike Pihl bucking that big log with his personal saw? It looked like an 056/075/076, had that shape of body and didn't look like it had a chain brake. It sounded like a saw from that series too.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (May 19, 2009)

It was for sure one of the saws you wrote about. It looked like a 36" bar with roller tip. It was moving threw that log like no tomorrow!!!


----------



## GASoline71 (May 19, 2009)

Almost every loggin' crew out here has one of those big ol' monsters just for big saw "emergencies".

One 070/075/076/090/090G for almost every crew in the woods. If not one of the older models... than usually an 084.

Gary


----------



## AOD (May 19, 2009)

I was surprised to see a vintage saw on a full time logging job in any capacity. I guess because it's the boss's "big" saw it doesn't get a lot of hard use like the 460's and 660's they run do. I wonder if any timber co's have a few big old Macs for the same purpose.


----------



## GASoline71 (May 20, 2009)

Not many Macs or Homies... those are the vintage saws that get put away. The big saws are not just the "boss' saw" most times.... you'd prolly be suprised at how many of those dinosaur Stihls are still used to this day... 

Gary


----------



## 056 kid (May 20, 2009)

Looked like doowap was runnin it. a 075/6 with a 42'' on it


----------

